# Burr Grinder partial removal of rust ring



## JulesofColorado (May 26, 2010)

Patient came into the ER with a foreign body in the eye. The Dr. removed the foreign body with a cotton swab and performed Burr Grinder for partial removal of rust ring.  Pt tolerated well.  Fluoroscein revealed corneal abrasion.

I'm looking at 65220 or 65222?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 7, 2010)

65220  Cornea,is without a slit lamp
65222  Cornea,is with a slit lamp

What did the MD do? 

You are in the right area for the CPT procedure though.


----------



## PURNIMA (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Julianne,

For removal of FB with Cotton swab, we normally dont bill the procedure, please do check with your hospital specifics. But for removal of rust ring, we can code with the CPT -65435. 

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=36751 I have the same topic posted under the ophthalmology section.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Oct 24, 2012)

*Can bill FB removal with cotton swab*

Hi Purnima,

            But we can code the procedure if the Corneal FB is removed using cotton swab. If it is embedded means only we will be in a need of incision.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 26, 2012)

This is what i found under the CPT assistant

Surgery: Eye and Ocular Adnexa 

Question: 

Can code 65435, Removal of corneal epithelium; with or without chemocauterization (abrasion, curettage), be reported for rust ring removal of cornea when no foreign body is found or removed?  Donna Allshire, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I, CEDC, RCC 

Answer:  

No. Since the rust ring is considered foreign to the cornea, the removal is reported either using code 65220, Removal of foreign body, external eye; corneal, without slit lamp, or 65222, Removal of foreign body, external eye; corneal, with slit lamp, as appropriate.


----------

